# Cv Joint repair $ question and canister near front drivers tire



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey Everyone,

A couple of quick questions here for everyone

(1)	Cv-Joint can have the driver’s side done with a one year warranty on the labor and lifetime on the joint for only 120.00 with tax. Would you pay the 120.00 or do the job yourself? Both the inner and outer boots are ripped on my car and the joint now makes a banging sound when going over bumps at low speeds but hasn’t started popping on turns yet (but anyhow its time to fix it) also my rack boot is ripped also on the drivers side (just replace and hope for the best or is my rack most likely gone as its not leaking fluid after I added some awhile back now) 

(2)	The canister near the front drivers side tire in front of the transmission (can’t recall what canister it is now) anyway the bottom of mine was unsnapped and resting on the under cover. I re-snapped the cover and made sure it wasn’t going to come off again, could this have been part of my weird idle and fuel smell that my car does at times?


Thanks Everyone

Donnie H.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

the driver's side axle is literally a 15 minute job man. I wouldn't pay someone $60 in labor to do that for me.. I did once and almost kicked myself after I found out how easy it was.


for the steering rack, replace the boot ASAP and don't worry about it. generally the rack doesn't have much problem since the hydraulic parts are behind some seals. be sure to clean any debris out of the inner tie rod joint and then re-grease it and you'll be good to go.

the canister you're talking about is the charcoal canister. it could have very well been your fuel smell problem if it's leaking, but I doubt it. these cars are very susceptible to the fuel lines on the injector rails leaking. it's easy to inspect for leaks (start car, look at bottom of both ends of intake manifold for hoses with signs of leakage).


----------



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

Ok then that sounds like something I will do in the am then.

Next question is that I have read that you loose Trans fluid when you change them on the Maxima (is that only certain ones like the SE or the pass side only or is it for all maxima's and both sides?) 

where can I see a good write up, I have the service manual downloaded already just havent look at it to check on the cv yet.



Thanks,

Donnie H.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=128490


----------

